# Suspension R Us



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

heres the deal, im saving up to get everything dealing with suspension upgraded. im more obsessed with making it handle very well than making it stupid fast.

here is a list of the things i know im buying:
ground-control coilovers with kyb agx struts
suspension techniques anti-sway bars
courtesy nissan rear strut tower bar (i already have one for the front)

heres what i need help on, please let me know if there is anything else i need to buy. and with that item, please give me a price, where i can buy it (web address too, if applicable), and how it will help.

thanks for everything


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Try SEARCHING!!! You can't expect everyone to do the research for you.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

actually i did SEARCH, and i found nothing, so i guess i dont know how to SEARCH


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

When you ask the people here to "give me a price, where I can buy it" etc.. it seems like you want the other people here to do the work for you. Try searching the INTERNET, not just here for your answers. LOOK AROUND. Since you can't figure out how to search. Try these places.

www.nopionline.com
www.optauto.com
www.courtesy-parts.com
www.mossyperformance.com
www.carparts.com


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok maybe i went a little far. i shouldve just asked for what else i needed to make my car handle very well.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The best way to make your car handle very well is to sell the Sentra and buy a Corvette.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

bahearn said:


> *The best way to make your car handle very well is to sell the Sentra and buy a Corvette. *


how dare you?!!

you should be slapped for that remark. i HATE american cars.

ok, maybe not hate, but strongly dislike


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The Corvette is really a very fine performance vehicle. I won't take the plunge to ask why you dislike domestics, I'll just say you're excluding some nice automobiles.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If you want your car to handle better, go to www.nissanperformancemag.com and click on the Project 200 1.6T link on the left. He'll give you step by step what to do to make your stock 200 perform better.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

bahearn said:


> *The Corvette is really a very fine performance vehicle. I won't take the plunge to ask why you dislike domestics, I'll just say you're excluding some nice automobiles. *


im not saying they arent nice, im just saying id take a silvia or a skyline before id even touch a vette


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Since the Skyline is an unknown commodity, I can't comment on its abilities. I would take the 'Vette over a Silvia any day of the week, unless I absolutely needed a back seat.


----------

